# Wormin' with Woo



## BassAddict (Aug 22, 2007)

I just got my basspro order which included some Storm lures and the video Wormin' with Woo and all i can say is OH MY GOD!!!! This video is loaded with info, so much so that I think I need to start taking notes. Any of you soft plastic guys should check it out, its defently worth the 10 bucks


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2007)

Im going to scoop it up when I go to Orlando in October. The DVD I want the most is https://www.questforadventure.com/bassvideocollection.htm

I want to rent it to make copies, but I dont want to pony up the $70 for it.


----------



## pbw (Aug 22, 2007)

We could all pitch in  backup copies for everyone. 


Just joking riaa


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 22, 2007)

If only Netflix had a better selection of fishing DVDs. 

I do have a Babe Winkelman Bassin DVD. 
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=234686


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 22, 2007)

What the hell is a Woo?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 22, 2007)

Woo Daves, 2000 bassmaster classic winner


----------



## SMDave (Sep 2, 2007)

esquired said:


> What the hell is a Woo?


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Uh.... you don't know who Woo Daves is? He designs some of Bass Pro's extreme line up of rods as well as being one of the best anglers on the tournament trail.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 3, 2007)

I fish - I do not worship pro fishermen! 

Not only do I not know who Woo is I really do not care :lol:


----------

